# ARC5030 mount problem



## Patrice (Apr 4, 2012)

Hello,

We were using ARC-5030 SATA RAID module (From ARECA)  with PDSMA (SuperMicro mother board) and FreeBSD 5.4 for many years and didn't have any problem. 

Since we upgraded the operating system to FreeBSD 7.2 or 8.1, after some period of time (around 2 to 3 days) the RAID module is no more seen by the operating system, like if the volume was not properly mounted;

We have messages on console :

```
" g_vfs_done():ad0[WRITE(offset=6275072, length=16384)]error = 6 "
    .....
    /dev: got error 6 wkile accessing filesystem
    panic: softdep_deallocate_dependencies: unrecovered I/O error
    cpuid = 0
    Uptime: 21h50m48s
    Cannot dump. Device not defined or unavailable.
    Automatic reboot in 15 seconds - press a key on the console to abort
```

*W*e has duplicated this problem on several servers. Does someone have any report regarding this problem?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 4, 2012)

Support for 7.2 ended in June 2010. Support for 8.1 will end in July 2012. 

I suggest trying a more recent version, like 7.4, 8.2 (or the 8.3 release candidate) or 9.0.


----------

